# What do you carry in your truck?



## bigtexan449

I am new to the site and have been reading threads non stop for the past few days...i was curious to what everyone has in there trucks while they are pushing snow...Emergency stuff. or anything else that you would suggest that is good to have while out doing a lot. thanks.


----------



## cet

Tow Rope, hydraulic fluid, hoses, wrenches, sockets, a couple of hats, extra coat, a few pairs of gloves and some advil.

Now if you have a Ford you might need to pull an Auto Parts Store.


----------



## tinffx

Don't forget channel locks & two way pliers. they are the best


----------



## grandview

cet;782522 said:


> Tow Rope, hydraulic fluid, hoses, wrenches, sockets, a couple of hats, extra coat, a few pairs of gloves and some advil.
> 
> Now if you have a Ford you might need to pull an Auto Parts Store.


Reason Cet has a dully is he has to carry all of GM's bankruptcy's papers around with him.


----------



## 2COR517

FOOD! And Moxie.

What the others said, plus shovel.


----------



## WingPlow

a couple gallons of drinking water...enough food in a cooler to last the storm...cellphone in case i run out of food....lol


----------



## McGaw

+ Blackberry and macbook for weather updates.


----------



## 2COR517

A come-along or two is also wise. Maybe this year I can afford a reese hitch winch thingamabob.


----------



## BigDave12768

Let me be the first to point out what you dont carry around with you in plow truck... Your GF/Wife.

But a socket set and some wrenches. plus a emergency plow kit. And a heavy coat. I plow with a sweatshirt on and heat up and window down.


----------



## smokejmpr

What type of plow are you running? 
Another big thing to have is a motor solenoid.
A spare headlight bulb for after you hit the curb that was not there before.


----------



## miltonplower

everything every one else said plus on some trucks extra part's (pumps, light blubs etc.) and lot's of food for me and don't for get your tim horton's girft card (or star bucks)


----------



## smokejmpr

got to have the coffee


----------



## 7.3 Plower

A maglite or two would probably be a good thing to have since you'll likely be out at night a fair bit. There's not always convenient light when things break. 

A tow strap/chain would be good to have as well.


----------



## Luther

.....toilet paper.


----------



## 2COR517

Tire chains


----------



## ABES

Not much actually as far as tools, there is always someone at the shop that can run out parts if need be. One thing I learned though 2 years ago is to always have boots gloves a hat and a warm coat. I had a ford die on me at 2 am in a vacant lot on a -20 degree night all I had was a sweatshirt, It was a cold wait for a ride...


----------



## Luther

Like ABES said, cloths for yourself if your truck goes down....a blanket also. I also carry extra gloves, sweatshirts, hats and socks to pass out to others when I find they themselves where ill prepared, or were in misery due to conditions or lengthy outings.

A small tarp is your friend if and when you have to lay on the ground to wrench. Certainly all the basics that were previously mentioned....snow shovel, flat shovel, flashlight, jumper cables, basic tools, chain/strap, etc. and first aid kit.


----------



## J & B Lawncare

*Spare keys.*

With the way theft is, you will want to lock your truck when you get out and leave it run. Some of the bad guys are realy slick at just walking up, jumping in and driving away. If someone noticed them it would appear that the owner just left.

J & B Lawncare.


----------



## 2COR517

J & B Lawncare;783769 said:


> With the way theft is, you will want to lock your truck when you get out and leave it run. Some of the bad guys are realy slick at just walking up, jumping in and driving away. If someone noticed them it would appear that the owner just left.
> 
> J & B Lawncare.


That's a real good idea. I actually locked myself out at 2:00 am last year. Hit the power lock button without knowing it, and closed the door. Had to shovel a walkway. Normally I would leave the window down, but it was very cold. Had to break in the rear slider. Not fun with a crossover toolbox, and PolyCaster in the back. Of course it's an extended cab, so I couldn't just reach down and hit the switch. Nope, headfirst downhill to the front seat.


----------



## snocrete

J & B Lawncare;783769 said:


> With the way theft is, you will want to lock your truck when you get out and leave it run. Some of the bad guys are realy slick at just walking up, jumping in and driving away. If someone noticed them it would appear that the owner just left.
> 
> J & B Lawncare.


What about protection


----------



## J & B Lawncare

*Protection*

Tricky subject. I carry a firearm most of the time. While I support everyones right to carry. I support your right to go learn to use your weapon. Not 50 rounds a year. Learn it, learn it with gloves on. Learn it with snow on your face and your yellow light half bliding you. I am not sure this is the right form for this topic other than the fact it is one of my always have items.

J & B Lawncare


----------



## smoore45

Don't forget tunes! I gotta have my tunes on while I plow. 8GB Thumb Drive for my radio, MP3 player and those classics called CD's!


----------



## McGaw

C....D....'S? :s What the heck are those?


----------



## miltonplower

lol you know those round disc's


----------



## miltonplower

that play music when you put them in a cd player


----------



## McGaw

ooo... You mean the scrolly thing for ipods?  haha
Just kidding guys.


----------



## ein999

I carry spare change enough to get donuts after the pig police frisk me. and the fat ***** laughs as i my skinny self eats a donut.


----------



## Ipushsnow

Food
Emergency repair kit
Tow Straps
Wrenches, pliers, channel locks, screwdrivers, etc.
Food
Mountain Dew
Gun & those metal things that go in it
Extra gloves, sweatshirt, socks
Flashlight
Food
Lots and lots of music
Cell phone and charger
Smokes
Food


----------



## jeremey

Wow, I'm a rookie, too. First of all, great question. Secondly, great advice - thanks everybody!


----------



## Bajak

Fuel, tools, and cash! I hope it doesn't get broken into.


----------



## Chrisxl64

Cash, Coffee, Maglite(Self Defense Sized),The magic metal clipboard, vitamin water, and of course our good friend copenhagen straight.

PS-Some type of little debbie somethings or others, that are rediculously awful for your health,,but who can resist those gas station fruit pies in the wax paper packaging,,come one you guys know what i mean. *droool Anything tastes good in the cold dark night.


----------



## Turf Commando

You guys carry a lot of stuff I carry ATF and wallet .....


----------



## [email protected]

what everyone else has said and .... light tester/volt meter and jumper cables


----------



## flatlander42

I like my LED headlamp......kinda hard to keep the maglight in the mouth when both hands are replacing a hydraulic line! Let alone a Freezing cold Maglight sticking to your lips!!!

edit: also...I only use led lights anymore...batteries last soooooooo much longer...actually I do have the LED bulb in my maglight too!


----------



## mercer_me

Things I bring when I'm plowing:
shovel
chainsaw
flash light
adjustable wrench
jumper cables
electical tape
Samsung Saga (cell phone)
automatic transmition fluid
spare tire
jack
lug wrench
sand
straps and rope
other tools


----------



## basher

2 Qts of fluid
Sleeping bag (much easier to sleep if you're warm.)
Cell phone with bluetooth (about the only time I use a bluetooth)
snap on adjustable work light LED
6 pack of gingerale
a couple lbs of dark cocolate covered coffee beans
a dry pair of shoes and socks

Now there are a lot of other things in the truck, but they live there all the time


----------



## mercer_me

mercer_me;790121 said:


> Things I bring when I'm plowing:
> shovel
> chainsaw
> flash light
> adjustable wrench
> jumper cables
> electical tape
> Samsung Saga (cell phone)
> automatic transmition fluid
> spare tire
> jack
> lug wrench
> sand
> straps and rope
> other tools


I got a few maore things:
food and drinks
extra dry gloves
tire chains
cell phone charger


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Peanut butter.


----------



## 2COR517

I love peanut butter! My wife is a sweetie and makes at least a dozen PB on Ritz sandwiches for my. Always makes my buddy jealous when I'm stuffing my face at 2:00 AM.

Also good sources of PB:
Reese's PB Cups
Reese's pieces
PB Twix
PB and raspberry jam sandwiches
PB whoopie pies

Yeah, I like sweets.......


----------



## bigmudder77

yes cell phone charger 

along with tools, jumper cables, extra pair of pants, socks, shoes, jacket, ear muffs, gloves, water, sun glasses, money, food, laptop with internet, or blackberry if you have one, fluid for about every thing, chains, numbers for 24 hour towing companys lol, pens, paper, extra light bulbs, money or credit card, 

there is a good list 

and i know alot of people will say not to take this but i took my dog a couple times last year he loved watching me plow


----------



## miltonplower

lol i accually took my dog out once, ever since he always wants to come with


----------



## Carlito

Fire extinguishers are a must in the GM's.
Apparently they're catching fire left, right and center.
:yow!:


----------



## B&B

Carlito;790448 said:


> Fire extinguishers are a must in the GM's.
> Apparently they're catching fire left, right and center.
> :yow!:


Perhaps you've forgotten Fords debacle over recalling MILLIONS of their F-series trucks due to faulty cruise control pressure switches. 

A fire extinguisher is an important tool in ANY AND ALL vehicles. May
just save you or someones life someday with that often overlooked but very important tool.


----------



## Carlito

B&B;790450 said:


> Perhaps you've forgotten Fords debacle over recalling MILLIONS of their F-series trucks due to faulty cruise control pressure switches.
> 
> A fire extinguisher is an important tool in ANY AND ALL vehicles. May
> just save you or someones life someday with that often overlooked but very important tool.


I agree 100% and was joking about the GM's catching fire.


----------



## the new boss 92

wallet, dvds, lots of food, drinks, and a cell phone! any thing breaks i make a call and get a free tow!


----------



## basher

Carlito;790451 said:


> I agree 100% and was joking about the GM's catching fire.


1995 with approx 3500 miles on a new 94 full size blazer with 7'6" western conventional mount after 36 hours of pushing blew a fitting in a trans line, spewed hot fluid all over a even hotter catalytic converter. Chevy bought a new one, seems there was a recall on the truck because of the possibility of a trans cooler line fitting failure. Funny thing was I heard the recall announcement about 15 minutes before learning first hand why they were recalling them. Fire extinguisher would not have helped unless it was REAL big. Weather was so bad the fire truck got stuck at the scene.


----------



## B&B

basher;790533 said:


> 1995 with approx 3500 miles on a new 94 full size blazer with 7'6" western conventional mount after 36 hours of pushing blew a fitting in a trans line, spewed hot fluid all over a even hotter catalytic converter. Chevy bought a new one, seems there was a recall on the truck because of the possibility of a trans cooler line fitting failure. Funny thing was I heard the recall announcement about 15 minutes before learning first hand why they were recalling them. Fire extinguisher would not have helped unless it was REAL big. Weather was so bad the fire truck got stuck at the scene.


Chrysler wasn't immune either. Anyone recall the faulty cooler line fitting recall that was causing burndowns of the late 90's Rams? Same thing, cooler line would blow off spewing ATF onto the exhaust creating a major fire...or a marshmallow cookout depending on which side of the insurance claim you were on. 

Point, no matter what emblem is in the grill a fire extinguisher is as important of a tool to carry with the truck as the snowplow itself.


----------



## basher

B&B;790535 said:


> Chrysler wasn't immune either. Anyone recall the faulty cooler line fitting recall that was causing burndowns of the late 90's Rams? Same thing, cooler line would blow off spewing ATF onto the exhaust creating a major fire...or a marshmallow cookout depending on which side of the insurance claim you were on.
> 
> Had a 97
> 
> Point, no matter what emblem is in the grill a fire extinguisher is as important of a tool to carry with the truck as the snowplow itself.


I agree, road flares to start them, fire extingusher to put them out.

Yes I carry a bunch of old fashion road flares, I can light one and leave it if I run in to road obstructions as a warning for others.


----------



## 2COR517

basher;790537 said:


> Yes I carry a bunch of old fashion road flares, I can light one and leave it if I run in to road obstructions as a warning for others.


That's a good idea. Where does a young fella like myself acquire said flares, sir?


----------



## tinffx

2COR517;790548 said:


> That's a good idea. Where does a young fella like myself acquire said flares, sir?


Wally World sells them. Otherwise just about anything can be obtained on the internets


----------



## basher

2COR517;790548 said:


> That's a good idea. Where does a young fella like myself acquire said flares, sir?


Try a harness supplier, whale oil distributor or your local Hudson dealer


----------



## bigmudder77

walmart also sells a flare gun lol i seen that the other day 

but ya i have alot of road flares i think every car or truck i have has at least 4 sitting in a box under the passengers seat guess i didnt think what was already in the truck before i made my list


----------



## bigmudder77

miltonplower;790331 said:


> lol i accually took my dog out once, ever since he always wants to come with


same here every time i get in the plow truck even if its just to move it around the yard he has to be in there one time i just left him out and started moving it and he jumpped in the bed and cleared every thing when i was moving at about 5mph lol after that i just put the tail gate down and let him get in even if i just move it like 10ft lol


----------



## deicepro

I carry an extra used starter and alternator and all the other stuff everyone else said


----------



## D.todd6

Where in world do you guys keep all this stuff? I have a regular cab truck and there is no way that all that stuff is gonna fit behind the seat or on my dash.


----------



## mercer_me

D.todd6;791864 said:


> Where in world do you guys keep all this stuff? I have a regular cab truck and there is no way that all that stuff is gonna fit behind the seat or on my dash.


Things I bring when I'm plowing in the cab behind the seat:
automatic transmition fluid
jack
lug wrench
jumper cables
adjustable wrench
straps and rope

Things I bring when I'm plowing in the cab on the seat, floor, or in the door "pockets":
flash light
electical tape
Samsung Saga (cell phone)
cell phone charger
other tools
food and drinks
extra dry gloves

Things I bring when I'm plowing in the bed:
shovel
chainsaw
spare tire
sand
tire chains


----------



## B&B

mercer_me;791948 said:


> Things I bring when I'm plowing in the bed:
> shovel
> chainsaw
> spare tire
> sand
> tire chains


 Sounds like you either have your lists mixed up...or you misunderstand the concept.


----------



## toby4492

mercer_me;791948 said:


> Things I bring when I'm plowing in the bed:
> shovel
> chainsaw
> spare tire
> sand
> tire chains


Wow the gf must be pretty kinky 



B&B;791989 said:


> Sounds like you either have your lists mixed up...or you misunderstand the concept.


ROFLMAO


----------



## basher




----------



## cet

D.todd6;791864 said:


> Where in world do you guys keep all this stuff? I have a regular cab truck and there is no way that all that stuff is gonna fit behind the seat or on my dash.


Most of these guys own Fords so they tend to carry a lot of stuff.

They make tool boxes for the bed of the truck. They come in pretty handy.


----------



## brookline

Ipushsnow;789012 said:


> Food
> Emergency repair kit
> Tow Straps
> Wrenches, pliers, channel locks, screwdrivers, etc.
> Food
> Mountain Dew
> Gun & those metal things that go in it
> Extra gloves, sweatshirt, socks
> Flashlight
> Food
> Lots and lots of music
> Cell phone and charger
> Smokes
> Food


what is an emergency plow repair kit? or plow kit as somone mentioned earlier? is it just tools or is it certain parts


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Certain parts>> hoses, oil, pins. etc. Most manufactures package them up for you, but you could make your own.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

cet;792055 said:


> Most of these guys own Fords so they tend to carry a lot of stuff.


The chevy guys put hard tonneau covers on and use the entire bed of the truck as their tool box.


----------



## towpro570

ABES;783031 said:


> Not much actually as far as tools, there is always someone at the shop that can run out parts if need be. One thing I learned though 2 years ago is to always have boots gloves a hat and a warm coat. I had a ford die on me at 2 am in a vacant lot on a -20 degree night all I had was a sweatshirt, It was a cold wait for a ride...


especially for a ford a fire extingisher but allways good thing to have


----------



## towpro570

and don't forget the tow chain and jumper cables all for the fords and dog des [dodges] not thing works like a chevy truck


----------



## stillen

wallet, phone, a blanket, shovel, soda... OOOO ya , my G27 and an extra clip staggered with hollow points and full ball ammo....


----------



## Mark13

I don't carry much.








In the cab.
2 power inverters
ipod
cb
pens
paper
work gloves (about 6 pair)
candy
usually an extra shirt
hoodie
sun glasses
2x safety glasses
cell phone charger
2 or 3 flashlights
4to7pin light adapters
trailer wiring extension
blanket or two
usually a pair of snowboots 
carhartt insulated bibs

Toolbox.
wd40
Fluid Film
pb blaster
zip ties
duct tape
electrical tape
lots of big rachet straps
chains
small shovel
8lb sledge
extra hitches/balls/pins,etc
2 toolboxes worth of tools
dewalt drill and case
overshoes
jumper cables
2.5ton floorjack in a case
quarts of motor oil
quarts of trans oil
funnel
2 ton come-a-long 
bungee cords
box of nails and screws
dirt shovel 
and way to much other random smaller stuff that I'm forgetting.

and in the winter 
western unimount "emergency" kit along with everthing else in the toolbox
snow shovel and ice melt/traction aid


----------



## oman1999

I bring WAY too many odds and ends along with me as I'm also the company mechanic.

I always have a 5 gallon can of gasoline and a 5 gallon can of diesel.

3m Tartan 1710 electrical tape is the best i've found in cold weather.

(2) gallons of pre-mix anti-freeze.
Spool of heavy guage electric fence-wire (beats coat-hangers hands down)
(6) universal hitch pins for emergencies when something breaks.
Battery powered weather radio.
2-cyle oil for the blowers.
reflective vest and overpants
6 cans of HEET for drying airlines and hydraulics
Cans of starting fluid (also cleans electrical)
Dielectric grease
mini-butane torch with fuel
chemical hand-warmers
20 bucks and a spare set of keys under the dash
5 gallon bucket of oil-dri (traction and spills)
TP TP TP. lol 
Spare socks, dry gloves, i complete set of extra clothes. 

The most usefull tool in my arsenal is the LED hat-bill light. Hands free and works great year round.


----------



## Grass Master

I am a fan of traveling lightly the only items I've used with any regularity over the past 9 years;

*Tow rope/strap

*Jumper cables

*Set of deep well 1/2" drive sockets

*Spare return spring for the BOSS

*Shovel

I don't carry much else in the way of tools because I an not going to fix anything major at night in the snow. But then again I am a gov't employee.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

cet;782522 said:


> Tow Rope, hydraulic fluid, hoses, wrenches, sockets, a couple of hats, extra coat, a few pairs of gloves and some advil.
> 
> Now if you have a Ford you might need to pull an Auto Parts Store.


I think you must have meant if you own a Dodge. Trust me on this.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Anybody metion a spare windshield wiper? Losing one in a snowstorm sucks. Wiper fluid too.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

The better question is what dont you carry. because its gonna be the thing ull need


----------



## kylejohn

never forget protection haha


----------



## AiRhed

> especially for a ford a fire extingisher but allways good thing to have


You think he's cracking jokes. But he's probably serious. I done two fire repair jobs where the Ford Superduty parked in the garage has been the culprit. For one of them, Ford brought in an inspector from Florida and he determined the cruise control module got stuck on, melted the copper motor windings, dripped or exploded molten copper into the brake fluid reservoir and POOF. That Black Superduty wasn't more than 12" high after the fire. The owner pulled up the next day in a white Duramax. END RANT

Snow magazine did an article on this topic called "plow truck essentials"
Listed in order from most common to least common

Shovel/s
Extra gloves
Tow Straps
Toolbox with tools and parts
Bagged ice melt
Snacks/food
Paper towels
Extra Oil's
Towels
Window Cleaner
Corded/Wireless headset for phone
Pry Bar
Thermos
Personal Protection(weapon of some sort)
Laptop with Wireless card
Wife/Snowbunny


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

AiRhed;800731 said:


> You think he's cracking jokes. But he's probably serious. I done two fire repair jobs where the Ford Superduty parked in the garage has been the culprit. For one of them, Ford brought in an inspector from Florida and he determined the cruise control module got stuck on, melted the copper motor windings, dripped or exploded molten copper into the brake fluid reservoir and POOF. That Black Superduty wasn't more than 12" high after the fire. The owner pulled up the next day in a white Duramax. END RANT
> 
> Snow magazine did an article on this topic called "plow truck essentials"
> Listed in order from most common to least common
> 
> Shovel/s
> Extra gloves
> Tow Straps
> Toolbox with tools and parts
> Bagged ice melt
> Snacks/food
> Paper towels
> Extra Oil's
> Towels
> Window Cleaner
> Corded/Wireless headset for phone
> Pry Bar
> Thermos
> Personal Protection(weapon of some sort)
> Laptop with Wireless card
> Wife/Snowbunny


I think they forgot a very important item a jack


----------



## AiRhed

> I think they forgot a very important item a jack


No kidding. They didn't miss it though, their subscribers did...

They could all be strong enough to lift a wing of their V-XT off the ground when one of the pins doesn't set though


----------



## ajslands

heres what you should have while your plowing:

Coat
2-3+ pair Gloves
Extra pair of pants
Extra socks
At least 2 hats
Jumper Cables
First Aid Kit
Tow Strap or chain: tow strap wont rust and if it breaks it wont take off your head
Boots
Flashlight with extra batteries (i pprefer mag Lite becasue it come with extra bulb and is good if someones pissing you off) (also the Stanly tri-pod lights are god cuz there hands free)
Food 
Blanket or sleeping bag (plowing 20+ hours straight gets realy boring boring (its easier to sleep warm)
Pillow
Hand warmers (your own personal hearter outsied
Lots of water
Pop unless your from Illinois (they call it soda)
Coffee 
Hot Choclate
Shovel (small camp size ones are handy but plastic ones can be help ful for sidewalks)
Salt or Kity litter (if you have a pallet of slat in the back you should be ok but if you dont salt carry somethat gives you traction such as sand or kitty litter)
Music (i listen to the radio. but CDS are great too) (youl want more than one also
Cell phone or 2 way radio (cell phone you can accsess internet and look at weather maps, and if you break down you can call for help) (2 way radio is great because newer ones come with weather radio and youll want the good 25 mile ones becasue of snow, houses, and trees. CBS are nice too but for long range you need an antenna installed
Cell phone Charger
Oil 
Hydraulic Fluid 
Wrench set and pliers
Hammer
Map
and if you realy have to bring a buddy (but sitting with him for 20 hours straight; youll want to kill each other. but he can do dirty work for you

*Dont Bring this!!!*
Wife/GF


----------



## towpro570

ajslands;800898 said:


> heres what you should have while your plowing:
> 
> Coat
> 2-3+ pair Gloves
> Extra pair of pants
> Extra socks
> At least 2 hats
> Jumper Cables
> First Aid Kit
> Tow Strap or chain: tow strap wont rust and if it breaks it wont take off your head
> Boots
> Flashlight with extra batteries (i pprefer mag Lite becasue it come with extra bulb and is good if someones pissing you off) (also the Stanly tri-pod lights are god cuz there hands free)
> Food
> Blanket or sleeping bag (plowing 20+ hours straight gets realy boring boring (its easier to sleep warm)
> Pillow
> Hand warmers (your own personal hearter outsied
> Lots of water
> Pop unless your from Illinois (they call it soda)
> Coffee
> Hot Choclate
> Shovel (small camp size ones are handy but plastic ones can be help ful for sidewalks)
> Salt or Kity litter (if you have a pallet of slat in the back you should be ok but if you dont salt carry somethat gives you traction such as sand or kitty litter)
> Music (i listen to the radio. but CDS are great too) (youl want more than one also
> Cell phone or 2 way radio (cell phone you can accsess internet and look at weather maps, and if you break down you can call for help) (2 way radio is great because newer ones come with weather radio and youll want the good 25 mile ones becasue of snow, houses, and trees. CBS are nice too but for long range you need an antenna installed
> Cell phone Charger


are you going camping or plowing ?????????


----------



## Lux Lawn

Shovel
Flashlight
Jumper Cables
Gloves
Chain
Coffee

Man some guys carry things I never though of.


----------



## towpro570

what like a sleeping bag must plan on being broke down with a ford


----------



## Mark13

Lux Lawn;800914 said:


> Man some guys carry things I never though of.


I enjoy reading these threads because it gives me some ideas of things that I hadn't thought of either.

Some may call it dumb, but I carry anything and everything with me that I could possibly need for even the weirdest problem. I'd rather have someone think I'm dumb for carrying so much stuff, then to be the one at 2am stuck somewhere with broken equipment that doesn't allow me to get home to fix it or out of the weather and trying to find someone to drive 45 minutes in a blizzard to bring me parts, tools, or just come get me. Same goes for having work/flood and warning lights on my truck, guy I know was giving me some bs about having lights off the rear of my truck for backing up and the stock reverse lights are plenty. Less then 24hrs after he told me I was dumb for having all the lights, he backed into a Civic in a poorly lit parking lot due to not being able to clearly see what was behind him or how close he was getting to something. Never said anything dumb about my lights after that.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Mark, I agree it gives you alot of good information.


----------



## ajslands

towpro570;800926 said:


> what like a sleeping bag must plan on being broke down with a ford


to me gm and chrysler are foreign cars... hey who took the bail out money again? oh yaa gm and chrysler actualy fiat. ford trucks are better than dodge too andd the chevys


----------



## AiRhed

> to me gm and chrysler are foreign cars... hey who took the bail out money again? oh yaa gm and chrysler actualy fiat. ford trucks are better than dodge too andd the chevys.


Oh for Ch*&sts sake, don't start this again here. They're all junk: Ford, Chrysler, GM, even Toyota, for what we pay for them. Everyone will always run what they're familiar with, no matter who you may think is better than the rest. I hate Ford, Dodge and Chevy trucks for various reasons. I hate one for their transmissions, one for their ball joints and track bars, one for their piston slap, one for their 5.4L, another for their fuel pressure regulator. Yet, I've owned one of each over the years and come to respect them for their strengths at different jobs. MY perfect truck would be a Ford Crew cab long box body and interior with a Dodge Cummins diesel, Allison Transmission, Toyota Warranty/reliability and Chevy steering/handling/suspension.


----------



## towpro570

yep i owned enough too but i have a ford f450 with 300k i put 3 eng in 2 rears and soon a trans gmc hd3500 no problems both work trucks oh i had a f150 4 engs kept eating oil and put trans in that also so more bad luck with the fords


----------



## KJ Cramer

I enjoy reading these as well, makes me think of things I should be putting in there that I don't currently.

One question: Why a sleeping bag/blanket and pillow, you're suppose to be plowing not sleeping, the sooner you finish, the sooner you can go home, maybe it wouldn't take you 20 hours if you weren't napping for half the time.


----------



## flatlander42

I would have a sleeping bag for emergency reasons only...if you need to nap, go home!


----------



## KJ Cramer

I bring extra clothes for emergencies, dual purpose really, in case I get wet or dirty shoveling/fixing/towing and for emergencies. Still don't see the need for a sleeping bag.


----------



## Brucester1

don't forget sunglasses!


----------

